Ask HN: What do you hate about documentation? - aliabd
======
raidicy
My biggest annoyance with docs is when there is no example code. I hate it
when I'm digging through a class and the methods don't show me, with usable
examples, what they do.

This might not be a problem for those familiar with the library or domain the
library facilitates. But for me it's always made onboarding longer.

My other peeve is when there is no simple basic implementation of the what the
library does. I'm talking realistic drag and drop examples.

Lastly, one of the things I wish other Lang's could do is adopt using
notebooks as docs. Using them has made documentation an absolute joy to read.

------
aliabd
Just want to say I'm working on releasing this soon:
[https://trymaniac.com/](https://trymaniac.com/) But genuinely interested in
people's experiences with documentation as a whole.

------
RMPR
No documentation at all.

